# Looking for results of photo contest!



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Does anyone know the results?? All the pics were great! It's gonna be a hard job! Let us know where to look for it! Jen


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

No results yet. Just narrowed down. Darn it, if there weren't so many terrific pictures to choose from ....


----------

